# Friend lost in boating/fishing accident at SLP, need some prayers.



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I lost a friend and almost lost his brother (another good friend) and their father in a boating/fishing accident at SLP today. Hope to have more details later. Please send a prayer out to the families and lost ones. God Bless them.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## Blue Polaski (Oct 8, 2007)

You got it.


----------



## fshrmn05 (Apr 8, 2008)

Done


----------



## Ak8s (Jun 19, 2008)

How sad! Prayers to the family and friends. Stay safe out there everybody!


----------



## kbc (Jul 10, 2006)

prayers sent, So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. Prayers for their family and friends.


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent,God Bless their family.


----------



## troy white (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for post, I also knew Story family and wrote and asked for prayers to capt. Mickey on the fishing show in the morning. I hope I have all the details right.I could only gather pieces and bits @ UTMB hospital this afternoon.Anyway's yes please pray for this family at a time of such tragedy.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Prayers going up.

Mike


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Paryer sent.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, prayers going out for the family and loved ones


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

done


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Prayers for the family & friends


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

PRAYERS ON THE WAY !!!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Petitions made!


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Prayers sent. God bless them, and you.

Cg


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss, this is terrible. Many prayers will be going up for you, and all of his friends and familly.

Trudy


----------



## linemanted (May 6, 2008)

Prayer sent


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Done. So sad.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank you all for the prayers and well wishes. Their family and friends will need all of them. I was getting information from every direction and apparently their father was not out with them. But, either way its a terrible loss for all involved. Here is the link for the article in the paper:

http://galvestondailynews.com/story.lasso?ewcd=89aea744873e3585


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

Sorry about your loss..

Prayer sent


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Sent from here too. A tragedy for sure.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'll keep the Story family in my prayers as well.


----------



## catfishcrouch (Jun 5, 2008)

Hate to hear that, we all need to make sure we wear out PFD's!!!!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

That is a terible tragedy...prayers sent...


----------



## bruteman (Dec 8, 2006)

Is Emmit an operator At Lyondell...........prayers sent.


----------



## troy white (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes, he is an operator at the Channelview plant.


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

prayers sent


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I always hate hearing about these things. My sincerest condelences and prayers for the family and all affected by this tragedy. Guy


----------



## troy white (Sep 27, 2006)

There is an rescuer eyewitness account of the events as they unfolded yesterday. It is under the gulf coast shark fishing forum titled 911 at SLP.Click on the shrky 57 link "try this 911 at SLP".


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Prayers Sent..


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

*prayers sent*

the seas were nasty rough saturday and we were doing all we could do for our neighbors in san luis county park after we had heard about the accident , 
what a tragic and sad way to end a vacation

coast gaurd searching 
police boat riding alongside the mako 20 bringing her home
mako 20


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I have spent the afternoon with the family and they wanted all of you to know they appreciate all the prayers, as do I. Thank you all again.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

prayers going up


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

prayers sent. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

My prayers as well. One day at a time sweet Jesus, thats all I am asking from you, Lord lead me each day show me the way in all that I do, yesterday is gone sweet Jesus and tomorrow may never be mine, so Lord lead me each day show me the way ONE DAY AT A TIME.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Prayer sent! God bless you guys!!


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

*tragic loss*

prayers sent to all of those who have known him.It only takes a minute
for something to go wrong.RE:The Cinthia Woods.This only stresses
the fact that we all need to have PFD'S.


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

TXDRAKE said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and well wishes. Their family and friends will need all of them. I was getting information from every direction and apparently their father was not out with them. But, either way its a terrible loss for all involved. Here is the link for the article in the paper:
> 
> http://galvestondailynews.com/story.lasso?ewcd=89aea744873e3585


TXDRAKE, 
Thanks for posting this. I have been in VA this weekend and got back to find out about Richard. Richard and his father were both on a Rodeo Committee with me, he will br greatly missed and I still can't believe this has happened. I will be praying for the family and please everyone keep them in your prayers.

Thanks again Drake.


----------



## greengofishing (Mar 29, 2008)

It's heartbreaking to hear news that a fellow angler perished doing something enjoyable. I will pray for the family and so very sorry for the loss.


----------



## bedicheck (Jan 9, 2006)

sent. so sorry to hear about that.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

dang, prayers on


----------



## McFish (Mar 18, 2008)

GOD Bless


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

What a tragic event. I am SO sorry for your loss. Perhaps your post will help others realize the importance of both PFDs AND boat safety in bad seas. My partner and I fished the Texas Redfish Series in Port Lavaca this past Saturday and the bays were nasty - high waves, big swells....dangerous for many of the boats on the water. We caught two fish early (certainly not the winning fish), and we made a team decision to forfeit looking for bigger weights in exchange for safety. Our boat simply cannot handle those types of swells. We arrived back safely around 10 am. Thankfully, no one was severely injured in the tournament as a few boats called to say that they would not head back in. 

Your friends are most definitely in my prayers. I pray that everyone makes safe decisions on the water. When the wind starts gusting like it has been this year, it is time to call it a day! God bless you all on the water.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

I certainly sent my prayers. All we can do is be as aware as we can about our surroundings and take precautions and hope we are prepared for what mother nature throws at us. It would have been hard to know what was coming if I hadn't happened to look over my shoulder at the rain coming from behind us. Luckily we were wading a shoreline and I can assure you the wind was MUCH stronger than that when that rain blew in. for 1-2 minutes I promise it was 40-50 m/hr AT LEAST. I said a prayer then, please Lord I hope you have prepared all our fishing brothers and sisters for what mother nature just threw at us. That had to be about 8:30-9:00 when it blew through. If it is even a little sketchy and your even in the slightest bit concerned PLEASE put on some kind of PFD and operate within your limits.

Again a terrible tradgedy and my prayers to each and every one of you touched by this news.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Didnt realize who it was till I got an email from work whis morning. Man thats just terrible, we have his family in our prayers. Ive been wanting to get a self inflating jacket for those bad days, think I will go do that.


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Prayers sent


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Bearmeister (Nov 2, 2007)

My prayers are with you and the family


----------



## pabloag (Jan 13, 2007)

What a tragedy. 

Prayers sent.


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers are sent - Vaya Con Dios our fellow fisherman


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Horrible news. Prayers sent out for the family and all who mourn his loss.


----------



## TRACERP (May 5, 2008)

PRAYERS ON THE WAY!


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

PRAYERS SENT!


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

For all of those that knew Richard or his family I have the information for the Viewing and the Funeral service. 

Viewing: 
Wednesday the 2nd, from 5-8
St. Mark's Methodist Church
3811 N. Main, Baytown TX
281-427-7335

Funeral:
Thursday 10AM
St. Mark's United Methodist Church

Flowers can be sent to:
Navarre Funeral Home
2444 Rollingbrook Dr. Baytown, TX 77521
281-422-8111

Thanks for all the prayers, I know that they are needed in this time.


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

Prayers and thoughts!


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

PRAYER SENT


----------



## BACLIFF BERT (Nov 29, 2006)

God Speed and rest easy...Prayer sent.


----------



## TomL (May 1, 2007)

Was down at my beach house about 3 miles from the pass and could see the whole thing unfold...terribly sad news that the 2nd guy didn't make it. I thought the first guy was taken in an ambulance though and not in the helicopter as the news reports say. We saw an ambulance with what we thought to be the first guy racing towards Galveston at what appeared to be 100mph.

Anyway, thoughts and prayers sent to the family!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Emmett was taken by ambulance and Richard was taken by CG helicopter.


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

Terribly sad news, we were at the Yacht Basin and heard the CG come on channel 16 with the bulletin. Prayers sent.


----------



## cajun4523 (Oct 9, 2007)

prayers sent.. god bless


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

PRAYERS SENT.


----------

